# adhesive



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Is there an adhesive that I can use in the water while my fish are still in the tank without harming anything? I just want to glue a small piece of screen over my intake holes. Nothing major.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

what are you glueing? what kind of plastic is the screen and what material is the tank?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

super glue gel but you will have to work fast as it sets harder and aster under salt water....


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

well there are underwater epoxys that can be used which set slower and are easier to work with... it just depends on what hes gluing... also some super glues leech stuff into the water if im not mistaken...


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't know what the screen is made of but the intake is plastic. it is below the water line. I just want to glue it so it will stay in the spot I need it. nothing will be pulling at it.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Well the screen will probably be a plastic but regarless because its a screen any adhesive will drip into the holes and end up holding onto it unless you use a really watery adhesive. There arent many adhesives that work underwater, but since you are probably trying to get two different plastics to work together, an epoxy might not work for you. Try bear's suggestion with the super glue, but the best way to do it would probably be to take what u need out of the water and do it while its dry.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't do it dry at all, unless I apply the glue to the screen as it is dry then put it under the water I have one intake that is mid way, one on the bottom, and one on the top. I need to glue the bottom and middle holes. 

super glue is safe?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Ive never tried it myself, but bear does quite a bit of aquarium work so i would think his advice is trustworthy. Cant you just take the filter out? IF you are trying to stop things from going into your filter, some people use filter floss and jsut wrap it around the intake to cut down on debris or fry getting sucked up.


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

No, I can't take it out and the filter floss is not letting it flow enough, so, sometimes it flows over the top and some fish get into the top of the over flow and end up in my sump. I have 2 overflows and each one takes water from the top, middle, and bottom of the tank. Its great but sometimes very small fish get in it. I have blocked off the middle and bottom and just have the screen over the top one for now, but it isn't enough water flow, I need for the other two to work too.

If superglue is safe then its all good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

superglue is often used to glue corals to plugs or rubble.. i myself have used it a number of times with no ill effects.... i have also used it to glue LR together and setting it in the saltwater make it set up super fast so again speed is your friend.... also be sure its the gel kind so it wont go places you dont want it to


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Cool. My tank is fresh water, but I don't guess it would matter. I'm gona do it up with some super gel. Thanks y'all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok I got it super glued. Wow! It sets fast! I hope it holds good. And it fixed my problem. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i am glad it worked out for you keep us posted and let us know how it hold up.....


----------

